# Cicada Head and Shoulders



## tomhooper (Jul 30, 2009)

Looks like something from the movie "Aliens"

Canon XSi, Canon 100mm Macro, 44mm tube, Canon MT-24EX Twin-Lite (both heads half power/manual), tripod.  EXIF embedded.


----------



## mooimeisie (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow, very nice.  Does look like an alien.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Jul 31, 2009)

Ewww! But I mean that in a good way!  Awesome shot!


----------

